# 55 gallon journal



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yayyyyyy!!!!*o2*w3*w3*w3*w3*w3


i just got a free 55 gallon aquarium from my aunt...you wont believe how happy i am right now.the only probelm is that i probably would have to reseal it again and i need to get a new filter because hers broke down. i probably need to get new substrate 2...btw i am going to make it fw.i might even need a new hood and lighitng system.and it even comes with a stand!!!

Priorities

1.new filter
2.substrate
3.hood
4.silicone to reseal
5.i need help on how to aquascape the whole thing


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

CONGRATS i love 55gal's cant wait to see what you do with it. What filter are you going to get for it?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

im thinking an aqua clear

what do you think i should get???

not to expensive but good


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

thats what i would go with. i ran a Aqua Clear110 on my 55gal, i love that filter


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

im thinking that i am going to put cichlids and upside down catfish.and if not then maybe a community tank(angels,swordtails,etc.)


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i think i might end up getting a marineland bio-wheel 350...then maybe a power head as well


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i want to get a couple of clown loaches,angelfish,swordtails,upside down catfish,etc
and i probably want to get some plants as well


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

and no pics yet srry dont have my camera right now srry


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion thAt i am going to stock it with a variety of barbs(tigers,albino tigers,green tigers,cherry barbs,gold barbs),a school of cories,and upside down catfish as well

Opinions or comments?*i/d*


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

55 gallons! I am so jealous!! lol Congratz on the 55 and I think you should go with what makes you happy, so.. go for it! Barbs away!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok so i just got some wood from my ranch yesterday...and i was wondering if it is safe for my aquarium...i already soaked and cleaned it as much as possible with tap water

any help or comments are welcome


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats on the new tank! 55g's are great sized tanks. 

what do you plan on stocking it with? what theme do you plan on having it in? ie. amazonian?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

im thinkin that i am going to make it like fool of driftwood and idk on live plants yet...i never have planted live plants before

i am going to stock it with tiger barbs,albino tiger barbs,green tiger barbs,gold barbs,cherry barbs,and some tetras too.and a school of assorted cories ,upside down catfish.

any ideas other than that???or comments


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok...i just took a pic of it 



as you can see i have a problem...there are water 'stains' on the glass after i washed the aquarium because it was pretty dirty...how do i take them off safely???

thank you for all the help


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yay finally got the sand and a couple of plants...amazon and idk what the other one is


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is still an issue. But I find vinegar to work really well on cleaning glass. Not going to harm your fish either if you don't rinse it well enough. Not that I wold recomend not rinsing.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay... Its almost time to put the first fish in (like 1 week)and i am going to put 2 syno eupterus and my tiger barbs as well as my cories


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

we have an upside down catfish and he is awesome when he swims across the top of the tank upside down and all...but he always hides and fights for his hiding spot. chases the other fish...also he is easily already 5 inches and growing. plus he digs up the sand and is up all night bothering the sleeping fish.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

first pics of tank...yay

tankshot



my cat!!!


the whole barb family!!!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

hows the catfish working out for you??


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

they are doing awsome by the way!!!they are nocturnal,yet they eat during the day


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i got 5 serpae tetras added to the aquarium!!!woot!woot!

will post pics momentarily


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

here's one serpae tetra



here's two more



here's a pic of my bigger syno eupterus



here's another pic and my crab that i had to move to this aquarium temporarily


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

*w3 Cool cool, very, very cool.  So many tanks, fish, and supplies....so little time. *n1 *r2


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yah!!!very true


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

okay...after many months; i have finally bought a yellow lab that i added yesterday to the tank. I took out the driftwood and added different ornaments. Btw i moved all my live plants to my 20 gallon community because i am planning to get more cichlids


----------

